# September/ October 2022 Cycle Buddies



## Sharry

A thread for everybody going through treatment in September and October 2022.

goodluck 

Sharry


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons

Hi, I'm new to this forum and currently waiting to have my next cycle planned for September. My story so far - first cycle I had 0 eggs and all my results were so bad we decided to try with an egg donor instead (on the same cycle). The day before egg retrieval from the donor my dad passed away so had to fly back immediately, as i was in Cyprus for treatment. My second cycle was successful but then had a mc at 12 weeks. That was in January this year. Wanted to give my body enough time to heal and now I'm on my 12th day of the pill and counting down the days till my period to start again. We're planning to fly back out to Cyprus around September 15th. 

So yes that's my story atm. Just wanted to introduce myself and say hi 

Lemons x


----------



## Beehappy221

Hi lemons!

Just wanted to wish you luck with your cycle this time, fingers crossed for you. 🤞


----------



## PDream1980

Hi ! I am currently on a tww after having a 3 day transfer on Saturday. I turned 44 last month. I’ve been on this forum for a good few months now and met some amazing ladies and have found it a great support and comfort.

we flew out to Athens on Monday to get the ball rolling for donor egg. All togther I’ve had five ivf, one I froze a day 3 embryo as that’s all I got on mild ivf, however it was a top quality one grade 1 8 cell. After that I had three Cancelled cycles back to back. This month I then got a ten cell grade 1 to 2 day 3 so I had it put back in, even though I as going to serum in Athens.

Had my meeting with the fab penny yesterday in Athens, no scans could be done on me but my partners sperm Was tested and frozen and we talked about donor Egg. She said I looked Greek and would very easily be matched, So im all geared up either way now.
I’ve got zero symptoms from the transfer other than that from progesterone. No cramps, no implantation bleeding. It is what it is now. Having a lovely holiday though! Perfect for a tww. Been to a church in Greece to ask for a helping hand.

it’s Been a brutal experience but one I got my head around Donor egg it became massively easier. Yes it will be sad if my oe doesn’t work but it won’t break me. My broken heart has healed so much and I am now a lot stronger.
Huge hugs to anyone going through the painful part an the grief stages as they were hideous. These kisses are for you xxxxxx


----------



## CarinaB

Started menopur last night. Our first round of ICSI ivf. Total novices.


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons

Beehappy221 said:


> Hi lemons!
> 
> Just wanted to wish you luck with your cycle this time, fingers crossed for you. 🤞


Thank you my lovely. Just had my shot of prostap yesterday and the wait for cycle day 1 begins 😬


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons

PDream1980 said:


> Hi ! I am currently on a tww after having a 3 day transfer on Saturday. I turned 44 last month. I’ve been on this forum for a good few months now and met some amazing ladies and have found it a great support and comfort.
> 
> we flew out to Athens on Monday to get the ball rolling for donor egg. All togther I’ve had five ivf, one I froze a day 3 embryo as that’s all I got on mild ivf, however it was a top quality one grade 1 8 cell. After that I had three Cancelled cycles back to back. This month I then got a ten cell grade 1 to 2 day 3 so I had it put back in, even though I as going to serum in Athens.
> 
> Had my meeting with the fab penny yesterday in Athens, no scans could be done on me but my partners sperm Was tested and frozen and we talked about donor Egg. She said I looked Greek and would very easily be matched, So im all geared up either way now.
> I’ve got zero symptoms from the transfer other than that from progesterone. No cramps, no implantation bleeding. It is what it is now. Having a lovely holiday though! Perfect for a tww. Been to a church in Greece to ask for a helping hand.
> 
> it’s Been a brutal experience but one I got my head around Donor egg it became massively easier. Yes it will be sad if my oe doesn’t work but it won’t break me. My broken heart has healed so much and I am now a lot stronger.
> Huge hugs to anyone going through the painful part an the grief stages as they were hideous. These kisses are for you xxxxxx


Wishing you all the best. Really find it aspiring that your feeling strong and have a plan A and B! You got this 💪


----------



## Beehappy221

WhenLifeGivesULemons said:


> Thank you my lovely. Just had my shot of prostap yesterday and the wait for cycle day 1 begins 😬


You have got this! Will keep fingers crossed for you. Let us know how you get on 😀


----------



## adele_lk

Hi everyone  had my baseline scan today and after some setbacks with a functional cyst last month I am ready to go and starting with max (450) Ovaleap and then Fyremadel from Sunday. It’s our first cycle - just turned 39 and super low amh (0.3 eek) although FSH was normal. OH (44) is all perfectly good. Had a miscarriage in 2016 at 9 weeks which messed with our heads hence the delay but no point having regrets now. Prepared to go straight to DE overseas, head already round it. Feel like it’s been an emotional rollercoaster before even starting. 
Good luck to everyone. x


----------



## Rolo90

It’s our first round of ivf Icsi too! On 6th day of menopur and feeling ok.. got a hospital appointment on Saturday for a scan and I just want it to be here now check everything is happening as it should.. I always thought I was a patient person but with this process I am absolutely not! 🤣 
Hope everyone’s doing ok reading all your journeys makes me feel so much better knowing other people are going through it too xxx


----------



## BakesAlot

Hi everyone, 

Currently in the car park of my local food supermarket having a cry in my car and unsure why I feel so overwhelmed...

A bit of background, I've unexplained infertility after trying to conceive for 3+ years. We were due to start treatment in June but sadly for the last 3 months my scan has shown large ovarian cysts on my ovaries and so my consultant has advised delaying treatment until these subside... So every month I have my period and then go for my baseline scan and pray the cysts are away. 

I'm waiting on my period starting any day, currently 2 days late (typical) and I just feel like crap. I'm tired and stressed and I really hope we can go ahead this month, I just need to see some light at the end of the tunnel. 

Apologies for the moan but I'm at a loss and I don't know how to feel better at the moment. Also, in the middle of home renovations and I don't want to go back to my building site of a kitchen! 

Wishing everyone starting IVF or going through it again all the best xxx


----------



## Yasmin3

Hey new here.. currently on my first cycle of IVF. Today is the first day of two injections a day . I’m so bloated now . Doing this all alone . Egg collection next week . Like the idea of a cycle buddy .. how is everyone doing ? Xx


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons

Hello everyone 
I'm on cycle day 3 today. Went for my baseline scan, the usual, fibroid, endometriosis, adenmyosis, cysts, yadadada blah blah blah! But spoke with the clinic and they confirmed everything is fine and we can go ahead, yay. I begin my estradiol tablets tomorrow and will spend the next day or two booking our flights and hotels. We know Cyprus pretty well now so should be easier to organise this time round. 

Wishing everyone positive vibes ✨️


----------



## Yasmin3

Amazing goodluck ! X


----------



## Ivfing86

Hi lovely brave ladies!

Thank you for sharing your journeys

I’m starting on provera on the 18th and this will be my first ever IVF cycle.

A bit of my journey: 3+ years trying to conceive, then partner got diagnosed with azoospermia, we went to Serum in Greece in April this year where they recommended using sperm donor. On a second opinion in the UK my partner got a micro TESE performed where they retrieved 10 vials of good quality sperm.

My OR is quite low for my age (36) but I’m hopeful. 

My job is quite stressful and they are (just now) giving me more responsibilities, which won’t help. I was hoping to get some advice from you in terms of the days of the process when you believe resting is more needed so that I can perhaps book some time off. TIA


----------



## Ivfing86

BakesAlot said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Currently in the car park of my local food supermarket having a cry in my car and unsure why I feel so overwhelmed...
> 
> A bit of background, I've unexplained infertility after trying to conceive for 3+ years. We were due to start treatment in June but sadly for the last 3 months my scan has shown large ovarian cysts on my ovaries and so my consultant has advised delaying treatment until these subside... So every month I have my period and then go for my baseline scan and pray the cysts are away.
> 
> I'm waiting on my period starting any day, currently 2 days late (typical) and I just feel like crap. I'm tired and stressed and I really hope we can go ahead this month, I just need to see some light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Apologies for the moan but I'm at a loss and I don't know how to feel better at the moment. Also, in the middle of home renovations and I don't want to go back to my building site of a kitchen!
> 
> Wishing everyone starting IVF or going through it again all the best xxx


Hi Bakesalot,

How are you feeling?
Preparing for IVF and having home renovations sounds like a lot all together, I hope that you’re feeling better.

Sending a big hug to you xxx


----------



## Ivfing86

Yasmin3 said:


> Hey new here.. currently on my first cycle of IVF. Today is the first day of two injections a day . I’m so bloated now . Doing this all alone . Egg collection next week . Like the idea of a cycle buddy .. how is everyone doing ? Xx


Hi Yasmin3,

How are you getting on with the injections? Best of luck on your egg collection day! xxx


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons

Hi ivfing 
For me on my last round I took 2 weeks holiday and then went off sick for another 2 weeks. I do work from home so it's a bit easier for me but I just couldn't concentrate on anything in the 2ww. I know others would prefer to be distracted but I just couldn't concentrate on anything lol!


----------



## adele_lk

Had my day 5 scan after taking 5 doses of Ovaleap. There were 2 follicles at 8mm. The rest too small, the doctor said it was too early to determine but I’m thinking this doesn’t look good. They’ll only go to EC if there’s 3 or more at 17mm. Next scan Friday lunchtime. Also turns out that I’ve had a double dose for the last two nights due to an administering error. Feel completely deflated already.


----------



## #babybrady

Hello all! Today was my follow up U/S cycle day 9. After 5 days of 100mg Clomid, hopefully triggering tonight. I had two Follicles one is 17mm the other 21mm. My lining was at 9mm so they said I would probably be good to go for my IUI tomorrow or Saturday. Waiting for the official call from the office. Fingers crossed. This is my 3rd IUI and if this one fails i don't know what we are going to do to find financial coverage for IVF.


----------



## PDream1980

Hi everyone .

I am going to give it a final go with oe in October . I’ve turned 44 😐 . I have one on ice . I’m doing a completely natural cycle so will only be getting the one egg max out , if that then fertilises I will have it put back in as well as the one on ice . I am waiting for AF and then will be trotting back and forth to get scanned .


----------



## Beehappy221

Hi adele_lk just read your post and was wondering how you got on after? It can be such a deflating process 🙁 fingers crossed for you.

#babybrady it sounds like your cycle Is going well, keeping fingers crossed for you. Keep us updated 💕


----------



## Ayian123

Hello ladies. Jumping on here from last month's cycle buddies. Mustering up the courage for another FET (transfer date confirmed for next Monday) - my previous (and first) FET failed which was pretty devastating. My first scan my lining was a bit thin (6. so upped my estrogen tablets to 4x day. Had my second scan today and up to 9.8 now so all looking good to go. We're planning on thawing our best embryo which was frozen on day 3 and culturing it to day 5 - had anyone tried that before? 
@PDream1980 so nice to see you here and that you're giving it one last go with your oe - you got this!! xx


----------



## PDream1980

Hey @Ayian123

so good to see you too !That’s great they are culturing to day 5 , that’s exactly what I want to do so it’s great to know this is something they do . I’m a little excited , dare I !!

9.8 mm whooop whooo !

ah do keep us posted . For some reason I knew Last try wouldn’t work but this time I am
More hopeful !

i don’t know about you but I swing from negative to positive . Today I’m feeling postive !


----------



## Ayian123

@PDream1980 so glad you're in a better space and feeling positive! I was trying not to get too excited/get my hopes up with this new round but you really can't help it can you.


----------



## PDream1980

Ah me too . Back feeling a little excited again too and hopes up !!! . ! I will be definitely thinking of you on Monday . . Xx


----------



## Ayian123

Alright, officially PUPO! Our day 3 embryo was cultured to day 5 and came out as a 5AA, so we're super pleased with that (although i know it doesn't really mean much). Official test day is next Wednesday and will aim to test that morning at home. Thankfully we're going away this weekend, so a good distraction. 
How is everyone going?


----------



## PDream1980

That’s amazing @Ayian123 …Oh my , so exciting .

well I had my day 2 scan and I asked if I can culture my frozen one to day five like you and they said yes so hopefully I will get a good one on egg collection and then I’m having them both put back in . Feel a lot more positive this time do you ? X x 5aa whoop whoop ! Xx


----------



## PDream1980

@WhenLifeGivesULemons so pleased to read your progress 😍. Please do keep letting us know how you are .
You said some lovely things in support of my next venture with de if this one doesn’t work out . I made the preparations for that in Greece . Let’s see what way it’s meant to be hey x x


----------



## #babybrady

This TWW is killing me! I am on day 8 past IUI and I want to test sooo soo bad... I know its to early, but oh man do I want to.... At least I got a new job so that is keeping me busy during the day and I have gotten a new tww coloring book that helps... but I am still finding myself thinking about it in my down time...


----------



## Ayian123

@PDream1980 thats great, the process is starting finally for you. How was the scan? im feeling pretty good, think I’m in a better (more rational) headspace now that I’ve had a failed transfer under my belt. What will be will be x


----------



## PDream1980

Scan looked good. I don’t know if you know but I had a transfer last month and it didn’t work . It was a top quality day three . This time I want to see if they make it to day 5 as I think it’s a better gauge . My head is a little straighter too now. I have made steps towards de if needs be as my plan b.
@#babybrady fingers and tosies crossed this is the one for you . Did you have a couple of follicles ? 

@WhenLifeGivesULemons keep cooking that little bun 😍
Much love everyone x


----------



## Ayian123

@PDream1980 we waited a month between cycles as we were travelling around and I couldn't work it with the timings. Our first round was day 5 (i think) but graded 3AA - all signs were positive but didn't stick. Feeling hopeful for this one but feel much more realistic.


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> @PDream1980 we waited a month between cycles as we were travelling around and I couldn't work it with the timings. Our first round was day 5 (i think) but graded 3AA - all signs were positive but didn't stick. Feeling hopeful for this one but feel much more realistic.


Hi Ayian. How did they Time this transfer ? Did you go for scans and blood tests . ? X


----------



## Ayian123

Think I had my first scan on day 9 or 10 being a Friday, at that scan my lining was a bit thin so they upped my estrogen to 4 x daily. Returned on the Monday for a follow up scan to check lining progress. All looked good so they scheduled to start pessaries on Wednesday and the transfer the following Monday (yesterday). I came in on the Friday (after taking the pessaries for 3 days) for a blood test to check my progesterone levels - all fine.


----------



## #babybrady

PDream1980 said:


> Scan looked good. I don’t know if you know but I had a transfer last month and it didn’t work . It was a top quality day three . This time I want to see if they make it to day 5 as I think it’s a better gauge . My head is a little straighter too now. I have made steps towards de if needs be as my plan b.
> @#babybrady fingers and tosies crossed this is the one for you . Did you have a couple of follicles ?
> 
> @WhenLifeGivesULemons keep cooking that little bun 😍
> Much love everyone x


I had 2 follicles one was 21mm the other 18mm so I am waiting... I have been having odd symptoms, so I am hoping and praying!


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons

Hello ladies, hope everyone is doing well
@pdglad to see ur spirits are up and your getting ready. I wish a beautiful 5 day embie your way 🤞
I been trying to stay offline to be honest. On my 11dpo5dt hcg test my results where a little shocking. My hcg level was 2947! I trolled through the Internet trying to find anyone with such high levels so early on but once your in the deep black hole of the net all I was seeing was negative things. Things I haven't heard or knew about before. Stuff like molar pregnancy, high hvg level as an indication to downs syndrome etc etc. 
Anyways I dont want to sound like I'm moaning, I am very grateful to be here 😌 Just needed to vent my worries. Scan is on Tuesday so counting the days to that and trying not to google anything about hcg levels until then!!
I also keep having crazy dreams where I'm carrying 8 babies  lol


----------



## BumbleC

Hello hello ladies, brand new here. I just posted a question elsewhere and then found this group! I’m hopefully having my eggs collected tomorrow although we just found out today that my E2 level is low so there may only be one or two eggs. Anyone else experienced this? Anyhow this is my third cycle. The last cycle got cancelled following premature ovulation. The first one I had four fertilised eggs but they all stopped growing on Day 5. I keep telling myself that it only takes one egg and have everything crossed that it all works out tomorrow.


----------



## #babybrady

Well I broke down and tested this morning.... BFN..... I am 12 days past the IUI this morning.... I think i am out again..... This was the third IUI now I have to figure out if I go for a fourth IUI or see if I can get the money together for IVF.... I'm so depressed right now... i really thought this was going to be the one...


----------



## Ayian123

So sorry to hear of your BFN @babybrady I hope you’ve taken some time to heal and regroup. 
im 8dp5dt at the moment and got some very light brown spotting this morning. Don’t know if this is a good or bad sign. I had no spotting last time and it doesn’t look like normal AF spotting. OTD is tomorrow but may test tonight.


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> So sorry to hear of your BFN @babybrady I hope you’ve taken some time to heal and regroup.
> im 8dp5dt at the moment and got some very light brown spotting this morning. Don’t know if this is a good or bad sign. I had no spotting last time and it doesn’t look like normal AF spotting. OTD is tomorrow but may test tonight.


Wishing you loads of luck Ayian . I have everything crossed you . It looks like my cycle will be cancelled again. X


----------



## PDream1980

#babybrady said:


> Well I broke down and tested this morning.... BFN..... I am 12 days past the IUI this morning.... I think i am out again..... This was the third IUI now I have to figure out if I go for a fourth IUI or see if I can get the money together for IVF.... I'm so depressed right now... i really thought this was going to be the one...


I am so sorry to read that . Sending love and hugs to from across the pond . I totally understand the heartache xx


----------



## Ayian123

@PDream1980 on no! Why the cancellations! Such a kick in the pants


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> @PDream1980 on no! Why the cancellations! Such a kick in the pants


Ah such a kick in the lady goolies . my estrogen is actually dropping and not going up and I am spotting . I don’t know if it’s worth going in for scan on Friday as the scans are £200 a pop plus blood tests . Since it’s natural I just wanted to see if my follicle actually has started to grow as that will be cycle day 13 , almost curiosity as well as hope . I’m probably going to move to donor egg but just wanted to see three cycles through . I didn’t realise how hard actually getting to three egg collections would be x x good luck for tomorrow x I will be thinking of you


----------



## Ayian123

Urgh @PDream1980 sorry the hear you’re going through more disappointments. What’s the clinic saying?


----------



## Ayian123

BFP!! I repeat, we have a BFP!! I cannot believe it actually worked. This is my first time ever. I’m in shock!


----------



## BumbleC

Amazing news @Ayian123 👏🏻 Will you have to do a test at a clinic as well?

@PDream1980 if you’re worried this cycle isn’t going to work is it worth waiting till next month? I have a lazy ovary. All of my cycles have been left side dominated until the recent cycle it was on the right. Whilst they did get two mature eggs, all of the other test numbers weren’t as great as when on the left side. It’s my understanding that some months when doing a natural cycle theres a high possibility you may not get an egg or the environment may not be conducive. Have you found this through your research? I know you’re very well read up on these things and you want to give your fresh/frozen embryo(s) the very best chance! I just don’t want you to get too despondent if this isn’t the right month. Thinking of you xx


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> BFP!! I repeat, we have a BFP!! I cannot believe it actually worked. This is my first time ever. I’m in shock!


Arggghhh . This is amazing news . My heart jumped . Oh my days . So exciting and thrilling . So good to see and know someone has just got pure joy 😁💕💕🙏xx


----------



## PDream1980

BumbleC said:


> Amazing news @Ayian123 👏🏻 Will you have to do a test at a clinic as well?
> 
> @PDream1980 if you’re worried this cycle isn’t going to work is it worth waiting till next month? I have a lazy ovary. All of my cycles have been left side dominated until the recent cycle it was on the right. Whilst they did get two mature eggs, all of the other test numbers weren’t as great as when on the left side. It’s my understanding that some months when doing a natural cycle theres a high possibility you may not get an egg or the environment may not be conducive. Have you found this through your research? I know you’re very well read up on these things and you want to give your fresh/frozen embryo(s) the very best chance! I just don’t want you to get too despondent if this isn’t the right month. Thinking of you xx


Thanks bumble . Yes I think I will accept the cancellation . I am still spotting . Last month after my bfn I took a month off and that month I was clockwork with ovulation etc and then I seem to get a bad month . With the spotting I know my lining won’t be recovering now . I wonder if it is my endometriosis on my Left ovary so the successful time is when it’s the right one doing the work. Yes now I think about it this month it would be the left . Well that’s the sealed the deal for me . It’s my last go with my own egg so I might as well give it my best shot .
Im getting the ballRolling with donor egg so that I can move onto that . I’m am getting to the point of acceptance with my own egg to the point I might even just go straight to donor and leave the frozen one until I have a child and then have that transferred . X 

how are you feeling ? X


----------



## BumbleC

PDream1980 said:


> Thanks bumble . Yes I think I will accept the cancellation . I am still spotting . Last month after my bfn I took a month off and that month I was clockwork with ovulation etc and then I seem to get a bad month . With the spotting I know my lining won’t be recovering now . I wonder if it is my endometriosis on my Left ovary so the successful time is when it’s the right one doing the work. Yes now I think about it this month it would be the left . Well that’s the sealed the deal for me . It’s my last go with my own egg so I might as well give it my best shot .
> Im getting the ballRolling with donor egg so that I can move onto that . I’m am getting to the point of acceptance with my own egg to the point I might even just go straight to donor and leave the frozen one until I have a child and then have that transferred . X
> 
> how are you feeling ? X


I feel ok. Gutted obviously that the egg quality wasn’t there to get to transfer stage. But I’ve got several weeks before my follow up consultation so I will arm myself with a ton of research and info to discuss with the consultant. Interestingly at my last consult we discussed with him a piece of research (which I think you’ve read too) about egg collection taking place between 16-19mm instead of 20-22mm and it having far better results for ladies in their 40s. They say that after 20mm the egg effectively “over ripens”. I’m slightly annoyed because I think we should’ve triggered and collected earlier… you put so much faith into these experts and then can’t help but feel unheard when you challenge them on asking for a more personalised plan.

If I was you, I would wait till next month and try one last time with OE. Then as you’ve said to me, if DE is the only option left at least you know you’ve given yourself every best possible chance before starting this new journey.
Sending positive vibes xx

Bumble 🐝


----------



## Ayian123

Thank you ladies!! Yep just went into the clinic for a blood so am waiting on the results now. 
Wishing you both strength and determination - this is such a gut wrenching process, i'm still scarred from the failed FET last time. 
xxx


----------



## BumbleC

Thank you @Ayian123 it really is an emotional rollercoaster! I literally have everything crossed for you 😘💜🐝


----------



## Ayian123

Beta results looking good so far, 225! Got my first scan on the 9th. I’ve peed on so many tests like a mad woman, very expensive new obsession. X


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> Beta results looking good so far, 225! Got my first scan on the 9th. I’ve peed on so many tests like a mad woman, very expensive new obsession. X


Hehe funny . I’m would be the same x


----------



## BumbleC

Ayian123 said:


> Beta results looking good so far, 225! Got my first scan on the 9th. I’ve peed on so many tests like a mad woman, very expensive new obsession. X


But what a wonderful and exciting new obsession!
Can’t say I know what a beta test is so please forgive my naivety, but I’ll add it to my things to read up on! Have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Mercury363

Ayian123 said:


> Beta results looking good so far, 225! Got my first scan on the 9th. I’ve peed on so many tests like a mad woman, very expensive new obsession. X


Still checking in on everyone from time to time and @Ayian123 i am over the moon for you!! What fantastic news!! 

I am wishing the rest of you ladies good baby vibes for your rounds. 

@PDream1980 stay with it, my fingers are crossed that you get your happy result xx


----------



## Ayian123

@BumbleC its nothing fancy, just the blood test which confirms pregnancy and the level of HCG in your blood, i think anything over 100 is meant to be good from a frenzied google search. 
Thank you so much for all your support and well wishes everyone, this is just the loveliest platform. xxx


----------



## Nova35

Hi @Ayian123 ! I’ve remember your name from a few cycles ago - congratulations on your pregnancy- sounds like a really great start. X

@PDream1980 - I remember chatting to you also, I’m so sorry you’ve had such a rollercoaster with your rounds. Really tough. I know you’re thinking about DE and sorry if I haven’t completely understood but are you hoping to try again with your own eggs next month? x

@#babybrady - hope you’re okay, every disappointment is hard especially junctures like yours. I hope you can find the money for IVF. It’s stressful. I know treatment is expensive in the US so definitely consider overseas treatment. Good luck and look after yourself x

Hi 👋🏻 @BumbleC I’m sorry to read that you have had a tough cycle too. It’s hard when you start to question the experts. Each OE round I did I realised how new it all is as a science. So many different opinions etc. hard not to then feel burdened to research your own care which isn’t great. I hope you’re doing okay!

I’m technically a November cycle but there’s no board for that so hope it’s okay to join here. I’m trying for sibling following successful round in 2019. I went back a few months ago for our last frostie, got pregnant but sadly had a chemical pregnancy. Trying again with a fresh DE round.


----------



## PDream1980

Hi nova . I remember you too . Sorry to hear about your miscarriage , that must be so hard after all the hard work and getting to that point and then heartbreak.
Im glad you’re ready for trying again . I can’t remember but was your first one de as well .

i am finding it hard to make the final
Jump to donor egg . I am
Going to try one more time with own egg but I don’t hold out hope any more for that so feel rather griefy again .

it helps when I see others going for de too . I watched a gorgeous ladies video on u tube who had a de daughter and she said you won’t ever be fully ready but if you’re half way there then go for it , she completely adores her daughter . I did the consent forms for de and I just felt sick and couldn’t believe that’s probably my reality . I swing from positive to negative all the time x


----------



## Nova35

Hi @PDream1980, yes it was disappointing but I feel okay about it now. Helps knowing it’s not the end of the road. 

It is a really difficult thing to confront but I can honestly say I very very rarely even think about it now that my daughter is here. She’s absolutely brilliant, I feel so lucky to have her and to be her a mum. Really happy to chat more on DMs if you think it would be helpful. 

X


----------

